# Mossdale head tunnel, Yorks, Aug15



## The Wombat (Sep 4, 2015)

*Visited this whilst on a hiking weekend in Yorkshire.

Whilst our third comrade was nursing a hangover, myself & KM Punk set out to explore this and the nearby viaduct. 

I’d read the tunnel was dangerous, but were complacent till we reached the collapse. Although it had obviously happened a few years ago, the tunnel is marked as dangerous. However, this was an underground explore set in a picturesque mountain landscape. I don’t think I’ve visited a portal with such a view before.*

_Opened 1878, Last passenger train 1959. Single track curved bore; 245 yards. Work has been carried out to improve drainage at each cutting, but ground movement and lack of maintenance has caused severe distortions of the lining. A section of the ceiling has collapsed. It is currently used as storage for farm machinery. It is an aspiration of the heritage railway to reopen the tunnel, which will require significant work.
Further history available on the most excellent Forgotton relics website._







front elevation





Culvert - with a view





in we go

























This is where KM Punk pulled the plug on our explore. Note the gap in the ceiling.















the view outside





Nearby Appersett viaduct





thanks for looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 4, 2015)

Really nice that wombat..love all your tunnels.and some great shots there


----------



## HughieD (Sep 4, 2015)

Great tunnel action. Glad you erred on the side of caution!


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 4, 2015)

That a lovely tunnel there wombat, great pics too


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 4, 2015)

I really do enjoy your posts, keep up the good work.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 5, 2015)

jsp77 said:


> I really do enjoy your posts, keep up the good work.



Thank you Jsp
glad someone likes em


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 5, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Really nice that wombat..love all your tunnels.and some great shots there





HughieD said:


> Great tunnel action. Glad you erred on the side of caution!



Cheers Mikey and Hughie


----------



## krela (Sep 5, 2015)

Ooh that's lovely.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 5, 2015)

QUOTE=krela;312077]Ooh that's lovely.[/QUOTE]

Thanks boss


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 5, 2015)

Belting tunnel and you got some smashing shots.


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 5, 2015)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice posting. Looks like single line working. It is also set in a picturesque area. What a shame that most of the derelict railways are in a nice location.


----------



## smiler (Sep 6, 2015)

Always best to err on the safe side underground, Lovely Pics, Thanks


----------



## fleydog (Sep 6, 2015)

Is that light at the end of the tunnel, or just the lamp of on an oncoming train?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks a nice place to explore on a hot day. 
Excellent photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 21, 2015)

many thanks everyone


----------

